# Should you hunt ducks if you don't like to eat them?



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 27, 2011)

I've read some stuff where some folks love duck hunting but don't like to eat them 

I'm kind of torn on this one cause I know how much of a kick out of hunting them I get when it all works right and I fool them and have a good day. I also love to watch my pup do something he really enjoys doing and how he loves to try to please me. 

I guess it's sort of ok that they are spending money on the stamps and tags to hunt but I do like eating them and really hope they aren't wasting the birds and meat that would upset me something aweful  

How do you feel on this one?


----------



## The Kid (Oct 27, 2011)

as long as theyre not wasting them I say its fine


----------



## Jaker (Oct 28, 2011)

give em to somebody who will, and I have no problem with it, throw em in the can at the boatramp and I'm liable to ring your neck


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't like the taste,therefore, do not hunt them.

Same with doves.

While it is fun to hunt for both,it would be wasteful of me.


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 28, 2011)

If I were to suddenly develop a dislike for duck poppers & ducks w/ rice, there is no way I'd stop chasing them.  I know a couple families that love when I have some extra anyway....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2011)

If I'm not gonna eat it, I'm not gonna kill it.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I'm not gonna eat it, I'm not gonna kill it.



I never knew you was a duck hunter old man


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 28, 2011)

Anybody don't want their ducks, just send them over to the Cafe' 356, I can absolutely promise you the they will not go to waste.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I'm not gonna eat it, I'm not gonna kill it.



X2


----------



## BFifer (Oct 28, 2011)

x3- i had to eat a darn merganser last year (bad game id that day) and I even used 2 shells on the darn thing.  You should try duck gumbo with some sausage and chicken mixed in!


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 28, 2011)

BFifer said:


> x3- i had to eat a darn merganser last year (bad game id that day) and I even used 2 shells on the darn thing.  You should try duck gumbo with some sausage and chicken mixed in!



Ole' sawbills. Gotta break out some oranges and apples with those things. 

They are pretty birds though. Drake makes a great mount.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2011)

*BBQ duck is great*

I got some folks that will eat a a sawbill and a Buffle head in a minute.  My dog  will eat a saw bill as long as it grilled. I bone the bird out first and i ate a coot once.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Oct 28, 2011)

What about folks that kill all those snows? What do they do with them all?


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 28, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I got some folks that will eat a a sawbill and a Buffle head in a minute.  My dog  will eat a saw bill as long as it grilled. I bone the bird out first and i ate a coot once.




That is hardcore!


----------



## cmk07c (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing that can't be cooked in a gumbo or chilli. I like to use mine in jambalaya as well. I like duck tho, if you don't like it and want to kill it, plenty of friends will eat it and plenty of things can be tossed in the gumbo, jam, chilli or stew pot.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2011)

*you just  dont know*



GASeminole said:


> That is hardcore!


 My saw bills and buffys are comln of salt water.


----------



## paulito (Oct 29, 2011)

i eat buffie all the time. just gotta work on it a bit. i've got a bit of a problem with people not eating them just because i assume the worst that they are going to waste. can't count the times i've gotten free birds at the ramp. seems crazy to me to not enjoy the fruits of your labor. 

of course there are a LOT of people out there that say they can't stand taste of duck because they can't cook it right. i am proud to say that i have convert s fair number of them.


----------



## moto (Oct 29, 2011)

i was always taught that you don't shoot it unless you are gonna eat it. i personally like to marinade breasts/cutlets from geese and grill'em on a nice open fire pit. slap'em a fresh onion roll with some toppings and bon appetite. ducks i either do a apricot/cranberry glaze and stuffing or a cranapple like brine and smoke'em........just my 2 cents


----------



## folded77 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a friend that is in south dakota hunting and they found there spot shot up and ducks laying everywere what a shame to shoot and just let them lay


----------



## BFifer (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll share this one w/you all. Might bring new light to your taste buds:
- duck breast- tenderize until very thin
- bacon strip- thick cut is better
- roll both together
- soak in marinade
- marinade- some bourbon, worcestire, pepper jelly- mix in parts until thick liquid
- place on grill and flip often, applying marinade over & over w/brush. The marinade forms a bit of a candy shell on the duck.

This works especially well on quail and pheasant, but will also work on duck. I like it, but have only tried on teal, mallards, wood duck and gadwall... not the fish & snail eaters (on your own there)... figured I'd share.


----------



## BFifer (Oct 29, 2011)

forgot one thing- toothpick to hold the roll together before marinade


----------



## huntmore (Oct 29, 2011)

Woodies make the best duck and dressing I think.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 29, 2011)

What is considered wasting one?  I like to mount some of em, is that wasteful?  As far as killing something you don't eat, how many will kill a coyote but not eat it?  I hunt because I love it. Yes I eat duck meat, I absolutely LOVE it, but I'll kill a merganser in a minute and NO i won't eat em.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 30, 2011)

I know this but what do you guys think are the divers better off fresh water than salt water?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 30, 2011)

Snows and geese make great jerky. Yes I will shoot Coyotes and not eat them and wild dogs too. But they are not native to Ga. They were brought back in the 80,s to control the deer heard. Now they have become a problem. Plus they well eat you.


----------

